# Does anyone make/have "pretty" lofts?



## DreamQuestin (Sep 9, 2018)

Greetings and good morrow folks!

Firstly, please do not be offended in the least by my query, such is furthest from my mind! 

While it is first and foremost important to have the care and comfort needs of our birds in mind, I find myself wondering if anyone else is interested in "dressing up" their loft? The thought gains some added import given the "flying rats" reputation we are combating in keeping our feathered friends.

If a person looks for rabbit hutches or even chicken coops now days, there is a veritable cornecopia of styles from hobbit house like to victorian to castles looking. Now obviously those particular examples may not appeal to all, but just meant as examples of very decorative but safe/mindful of the occupant designs. 

























I have found very few examples of what I mean relating to pigeons, here is one:










Going full out for some of that style of loft could be expensive, but it doesn't necessarily cost a lot (beyond time) to embrace elements of a more decorative vision. Am I alone in this quest?

With a smile,
Deb


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are many different styles of loft out there. I do think however, that people are more concerned with safe and functional, with the birds needs being met, then they are in decorative. That being said, there are a lot of nice looking lofts. And some do put flowers outside or something like that.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*website*

you might get some ideas from my lofts at dakotacreeklofts.weebly.com


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I’m kind of glad I didn’t make mine pretty, because pigeons poop a lot. Cleaning is important so keeping it simple with shapes that are easy to scrape poop off of is important. Outside of the loft I suppose one can have decoration depending on what one does with their birds. I let mine out to fly as they are homing pigeons, so they poop on the loft too, so a loft like that I would not put ginger bread decoration, or finials and such. A nice fancy pigeon loft where the birds are Not let out could be decorative on the outside.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

here is one of mine


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is an adorable loft. Very pretty, but with the screens on the aviary, they don't get the suns rays they need for vit. D3. Do you fly them a lot to get out into the sunshine?

I do have screens like that, that I drop down on the dark, dank, and drizzly days when mosquitoes are many, but then roll them back up for the most part.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Great skills there! Too cute!, I can see a need for the shade in Florida, it gets really hot. Love the loft!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

alby68 said:


> you might get some ideas from my lofts at dakotacreeklofts.weebly.com


These are my lofts.........








I checked out your web page,....gorgeous!
This is mine..... 
http://cottageontheseacoastloft.weebly.com/index.html
I would love to build a large flight cage between my lofts just like you have. HOW do you keep rodents (rats) out?!!! I have rats tunneling under my lofts, that I flood the holes daily. They can't get inside because I put wire mesh under the flight cages and completely wrapped them and attached them to the lofts.


----------

